# Q for all you Safeguard vendors............



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

How long are y'all given to plow snow? We had snow that finished Friday afternoon. As of tonight NONE of the 46 REO's SG maintains in my valley have been plowed. When we where doing these for AMS we where given 48 hours. It's been over 72 hours now. These properties are now ALL in city violation. Brokers are calling Fnma and SG but nothing is getting done. I'm personally hoping the city fines every one of these properties as MAYBE Fnma will finally get a clue!! It was no different with lawns. None where serviced properly. SG contacted me in Oct for my plowing price and i told them $65 for everything under 150 feet. Over that i would bid as there are a few rural properties with over a mile of forest service road that is unmaintained that would have to be plowed for access. They said i was WAY to high. I guess there getting what they pay for. NOTHING!!:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> How long are y'all given to plow snow? We had snow that finished Friday afternoon. As of tonight NONE of the 46 REO's SG maintains in my valley have been plowed. When we where doing these for AMS we where given 48 hours. It's been over 72 hours now. These properties are now ALL in city violation. Brokers are calling Fnma and SG but nothing is getting done. I'm personally hoping the city fines every one of these properties as MAYBE Fnma will finally get a clue!! It was no different with lawns. None where serviced properly. SG contacted me in Oct for my plowing price and i told them $65 for everything under 150 feet. Over that i would bid as there are a few rural properties with over a mile of forest service road that is unmaintained that would have to be plowed for access. They said i was WAY to high. I guess there getting what they pay for. NOTHING!!:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


You are sooooooo true. I was approached by SG to do yards 35 for a 1/2 acre and the phone was dropped because i had a hurnia from laughing so hard. The big servicers have backed t hemselfs into a decreasing spiral of prices and services so just get on the cities "shovel ready list " and have them call you to do the code violations. I have been on a local cities list and do the board ups and securing with no hastles and photo requirements. DO work they inspect and in 2 weeks a check appears for how I should be paid, not some wasked out nationals pricing . :thumbup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

48 hours, but where you are located Safeguard probably doesn't have more than one yokel to plow and his Ranger is still stuck in his driveway.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Our local ordinances here....24 hours....


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Our local ordinances here....24 hours....


 
haven`t any snow on the ground here in a couple of years!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm sure they don't care about getting it shoveled.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> 48 hours, but where you are located Safeguard probably doesn't have more than one yokel to plow and his Ranger is still stuck in his driveway.





Good chance this rig isn't able to handle MT snows.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Where is the door?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Where is the door?





Not an option offered to SG vendors.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Where is the door?


I just get in through the hatch in the back. Pretty slick once you get used to it :thumbsup:


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Where is the door?


Its an Obama version of the General Lee from Dukes of Hazard, In through the window


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

Bp i need that car seriously could make some real money:thumbup:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Good chance this rig isn't able to handle MT snows.


Is this a SMART plow? Lol


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

I bet that would work great down the city sidewalks! Its not much wider.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

British accent- "Is it powered by coal or steam?"


----------



## jeffinmaine (Nov 20, 2012)

Here in Maine we get 48hrs on rural properties, anything in town is technically 48hrs but they typically ask us to do the in town ones first because of sidewalks.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

It's been 6 days now and still no plowing done........


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> It's been 6 days now and still no plowing done........


No illegal immigrants to take advantage of in MT.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Global warming should take care of those drives sooner or later....


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> I bet that would work great down the city sidewalks! Its not much wider.


Thats what I waas thinking SNAP


----------

